
Tesla Remotely Removes Autopilot Features from Cust's Used Tesla Without Notice - ourmandave
https://jalopnik.com/tesla-remotely-removes-autopilot-features-from-customer-1841472617
======
toomuchtodo
Vehicle owner should sue Tesla for the $8000 value of EAP and FSD removed and
contact their Attorney General; as they bought the vehicle used from a third
party, it’s unlikely they’re bound to arbitration as stated in Tesla’s
purchase agreement. One could argue Tesla’s remote disablement of EAP and FSD
is theft from the customer.

~~~
secabeen
Vehicle owner should probably also sue the used car dealer for not delivering
the car as described, with a valid license for software features described on
the Mulroney sticker.

